# Temporary residence extension



## brettvan (May 20, 2013)

Hi there,

My apologies if this has been discussed previously but I couldn't locate any threads.

My wife is a U.S citizen currently residing with myself (S.A citizen) in South Africa on a temporary residence visa. 

She applied for her temporary residence visa while we were living in the UK and was advised to apply for the permanent visa at the same time which she did. Her temporary visa was granted and we were told that the perm res could take up to 2 years.

We have now been back in S.A for almost 2 years and still no sign of the perm visa. The main problem I am having is that it seems no one in this country is able to check on the progress or even whether it is definitely underway because it was applied for in the UK. Difficult to understand how someone here cannot access a system to check??

I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem. Is there a number or e mail address that I can contact to get a progress report?

Now we have to go through the extension which requires all the same documents and police clearances etc which a serious pain and expense to have to redo.

If anyone has had experience with applying in the UK and then moving back to S.A I would love to hear from you or anyone that can give some advice on how to proceed would be very welcome.

Thanks for taking the time to read this post,

Regards,
Brett


----------



## brettvan (May 20, 2013)

I would really appreciate any help or advice anyone has to offer.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

If you read through the post here and search you will see that a lot of people are waiting on PR. I am not an expert on this I just have TR, but have you e-mailed or called the UK office? 

You might have to reapply for PR again as it might of gotten lost. There are two experts here hope they see this and can advise you better.


----------



## brettvan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply.

Yes, I have been in contact on a number of occasions with the UK office and they assure me that the perm application is definitely with Home affairs in Jhb. 

The problem is that no one in Jhb is able to access the foreign system ( so they say) I am feeling worried that somehow it has slipped through the cracks and maybe they don't actually have it in Jhb. So frustrating as all I want to know from someone here in S.A is just to confirm that it is here and being worked on.

At this point it looks likely that I will have no option but to apply for an extension.

Any further advice from the experts would be much appreciated


----------

